# simply nourish?



## sammmycakes (Feb 18, 2015)

i haven't been able to find anything on here about anyone feeding their hedgies simply nourish cat food. 

I read about a breeder recommending a purina one chicken and oatmeal cat food, but i wasn't able to find it so i found this instead. 

Simply Nourish Adult Cat Food
Indoor, Chicken and Oatmeal recipe.

these are the ingredients:
Chicken, Chicken Meal, Rice Flour, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Tomato Pomace, Oatmeal, Dried Chicory Root, Flaxseed, Dried Cranberries, Dried Carrots, Dried Sweet Potatoes, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, L-ascorbyl-polyphosphate, Vitamin A Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferric Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Taurine

and this is the analysis:
Crude Protein (min) 36.0%
Crude Fat (min) 16.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 3.0%
Moisture (max) 10.0%
Ash (max)6.5%
Calcium (min) 1.2%
Phosphorus (min) 1.0%
Potassium (min) 0.6%
Magnesium (min) 0.1%
Zinc (min) 175mg/kg
Selenium (min) 0.3mg/kg
Vitamin A (min) 30,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E (min) 350 IU/kg
Taurine (min) 0.2%
Omega-6 Fatty Acids (min) 3.0%
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.75%
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) (min) 10mg/kg


Everything i've been reading in the forums I didn't see anything alarming, but was looking for opinions for you guys before I start feeding. 
Huff is 16 months old, I just got him since the previous owner couldn't keep him anymore. He was eating a diet of mostly friskies cat food, with a meal worm treat here and there. Since I've had him I've tried a couple different fresh foods, mealworms and crickets, and of course his same kibble. I don't want to shock his system but I would like him to be eating a better quality kibble. Please Help!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I like Simply Nourish. I almost went for it with my new mix. The ingredients look fine. Because tomatoes are the 6th ingredient on the list just watch for unusual poops. It shouldn't be a problem but they are pretty acidic and some hedgies may react to them.


----------

